# Which is the best dual dog leash?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought a dual dog leash at PetSmart a few months ago and I am not happy with it. The dogs are forced to walk very close together because of the way the leash is designed. If one of them poops on the walk the other can't move or he will step on the poop. Not a good leash at all for taking a pleasure walk (walk when dogs are allowed to smell and pee on the fire hydrants and telephone poles) So double leash users-do you have one that you love? Please tell me what brand/where you got it-and pictures of your dogs on the leash would be great.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just use two leashes.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I never liked coupling for various reasons and use two leashes.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Two leashes, much safer and better for the dogs.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

*Anybody use a dual leash? I prefer the dual but am hoping that there is a better one than the one I am using.*


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> *Anybody use a dual leash? I prefer the dual but am hoping that there is a better one than the one I am using.*


I use either 2 leashes very short dual connector that keeps both dogs shoulder to shoulder. If I am out doing a hard walk for me then that's the lead but if it's a laid back enjoy the scenery and socialize then 2 separate leashes.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I use a coupler as well. I use that on times that are "more business" for example we are going somewhere and need them both tired before we leave. It allows them to walk shoulder to shoulder and it is adjustable so you can adjust how much space they have. I used it a lot more when Sherman was younger and learning to leash walk. Now that he is older (calmer) one of my kids usually walks with us so we use two leashes.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> I use a coupler as well. I use that on times that are "more business" for example we are going somewhere and need them both tired before we leave. It allows them to walk shoulder to shoulder and it is adjustable so you can adjust how much space they have. I used it a lot more when Sherman was younger and learning to leash walk. Now that he is older (calmer) one of my kids usually walks with us so we use two leashes.


I am looking for an adjustable feature. What brand is yours?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't see a brand on it anywhere. Not sure if I bought it at Petco or Petsmart. Probably Petco since it is closer to our house. It is very thick and sturdy. It is strong nylon with leather on the inside of the handle for comfort. It was much heavier than most which is why I liked it. Our boys are big, so I wanted to make sure it could handle them. Wish I could remember the brand. I will look and see if I can find a link.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Petmate Take Two Adjustable Leash in Black at PETCO

It looks like this one. Only it is rated for large dogs. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Petmate Take Two Adjustable Leash in Black at PETCO
> 
> It looks like this one. Only it is rated for large dogs. Hope that helps a little


Thanks! How much longer does each side get when you release it to maximum capacity? In the picture it looks about like mine. I like to walk the dogs on a dual leash because if my GSD decides to chase a car then I have both of my hands on the leash to keep him from breaking away from me. On separate leashes when he catches me unexpectedly I only have one hand on it and that is not good. That is why I am looking for a dual leash but one with plenty of room on each side for the dogs to enjoy the walk. Maybe having that much available leash on each side is not safe or something so they don't have a leash like that available.


----------



## ashleec73 (Dec 4, 2011)

You've gotta get the dual leash by Xtreme Pet Products. I own two of them! Keep in mind that they have a bungee feel and takes a bit to get used to. Never use with hard pulling dogs. They WILL have the advantage.
I like these leashes because the handle is rubber and triangle. Nice comfy grip. Also, the attachment is on a swivel and just under the handle. The leashes are about 5 feet long. They are so great when one dog is peeing on a pole and the other decides he's bored and wants to move on...no jerk to the neck like some other couplers. 
I also have their 80 ft recall training lead. It has the same benefits-triangle rubber handle and swivel. 
Haven't had to replace them yet! Great quality!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't personally use one, but a few of my clients from the daycare do. They seem to be along the lines of this one.

Dog Collars & Leashes: Sporn Double Dog Coupler


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I don't personally use one, but a few of my clients from the daycare do. They seem to be along the lines of this one.
> 
> Dog Collars & Leashes: Sporn Double Dog Coupler


Thank you! I checked it out and this is what I was looking for-only one thing, the lead looks a bit thin. Do any of your clients who use that leash have a dog that is over 100 lbs?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thank you! I checked it out and this is what I was looking for-only one thing, the lead looks a bit thin. Do any of your clients who use that leash have a dog that is over 100 lbs?


The biggest of the couples that uses them is probably 80lbs ish. The larger model of it is pretty heavy duty. I actually did try it once for my GSD and my ex-roomies Basset, but that didn't work so well because he was awful at walking on leash and just pulled my boy behind him  My dog is 85 lbs and the Basset was about 50lbs a the time. I'd check for a warranty and see if there's a weight limit.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> The biggest of the couples that uses them is probably 80lbs ish. The larger model of it is pretty heavy duty. I actually did try it once for my GSD and my ex-roomies Basset, but that didn't work so well because he was awful at walking on leash and just pulled my boy behind him  My dog is 85 lbs and the Basset was about 50lbs a the time. I'd check for a warranty and see if there's a weight limit.


There is just the two models right? The small and the normal? I tried to find a heavy duty one but couldn't unless I am overlooking it. In the picture the regular one looks thin, but since you have seen it perhaps it is stronger than it looks. I just want to make sure that the regular one is the sturdiest one they have before I order.


----------

